# Passenger lights all out



## hwboi (Apr 16, 2015)

Was driving home the other night and my passenger headlight started going out. It would go out and then come back on. Instrumentation panel told me that the headlight was out along with passenger front turn signal.

Fast forward a few days, my entire set of front passenger lights are out (headlight, turn signal, fog light...LED DRL still works). I looked over the fuses but they seem to be OK...then again I don't know which fuse to look for.

I have a 2010 A3 Premium plus with titanium package. I'm wondering if maybe a wiring harness came loose. Does anyone have a copy of the electrical wiring diagram that I can take a look at? Or can you refer me to a good bentley type manual that I can purchase? I am a relatively new owner of this Audi and don't have a repair manual for it yet. Thanks!


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

I sent you a private message


----------



## bavaria (Feb 28, 2003)

Had almost identical problem on my A3 couple of months ago.

Check the fuse box under the hood. Mine ended up being a fuse for that non-working side.


----------



## CrazyCor15 (Jun 26, 2013)

This same thing happened to me. A fuse slot from the fuse box under the hood melted. And then ended up melting the slot next to that one. The entire fuse tray was replaced, luckily under warranty.


----------



## hwboi (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I checked the fuse box and did discover that a 30A fuse melted. I managed to pull the fuse out but one of the leads is stuck in there, looks like I'll probably replace the fuse tray as well. I bought the car used with about 68k miles on it so I'm out of warranty.

I'm assuming this is the culprit. Unfortunately the diagram in the owners manual doesn't match my configuration but I did find another diagram online which says this is fuse 16. In the manual fuse 16 is the "Body control module (right)".

Did you guys ever figure out why it melted? Do I have a bad bulb or over wattage that I should check for? Don't want to replace it for it to just happen again!

See link to picture below...embedding wasn't working for some reason.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_e2sIrsiDNHdEE1U1gyZVJndHlXaDFBdW9yRjBBaTFUVGhZ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## hwboi (Apr 16, 2015)

Just wanted to post a link to the VW Tiguan thread about the same fuse box melting problem:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-fuse-box-stikes-again!-(the-40K-club-)/page5

In their case they were able to get a full recall out. Useful information if anyone else runs into the same problematic F16, or are replacing the fuse in the future. Apparently there is a specific VW fuse out there meant to address the issue.


----------



## hwboi (Apr 16, 2015)

Before I went out and replaced my fuse box I wanted to see if mine was still usable. Took it apart and discovered that I can't, the internal pin that would mate with the fuse is melted in place and detached from the rest of the pcb trace. Even if I were able to get the broken fuse piece out of the contact the melting is likely to occur as the quality of the connection is suspect. Time to get a new fuse box and to use the "upgraded" fuse from VW.

Picture of the melted region where the fuse was


Picture 2 of the melted region from the top-side


Picture from the bottom of the fuse tray with the contact pin stuck in the fuse tray and detached from the rest of the PCB. Piece of the actual fuse is also lodged in the contact pin


View of the PCB traces. Large PCB trace on the top left with just a "L" sticking up is where the contact should be, but it is stuck in the fuse tray.


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

I was having some weird lighting issues last winter and they just kind of went away. Out of sight... out of mind as they say. The issue came back about a week ago. There were multiple lights out. Sunday I scanned w/ VAGCOM, stored, and cleared the codes. Everything was functional for 24hrs then back to multiple outages. I finally tracked down several threads describing this know issue. I replaced my F16 30A fuse during my lunch break and BINGO! All fixed! I'm very lucky that the damage was not to the extent shown above. 

I just replaced the fuse w/ the standard AutoZone off the rack option. Should I go to a VW stealership and get the "special" 30A fuse? Was there ever a TSB from Audi on replacing the fuse box?


----------



## hwboi (Apr 16, 2015)

For peace of mind I'd recommend just getting the upgraded one that VW recommended. If it happens again and you find out too late you may end up replacing your fuse box like I did.

Audi didn't announce a TSB for the A3 as far as I understand, just for the VW tiguan.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok so this is one of those times where I am super glad that I often nerd out on this forum. I pretty much check it daily and look at what's posted even in cases like this where the problem doesn't(or so I thought) pertain to me/my car. After reading what was posted on Thursday and also reading what was linked in this post I decided to check my fuse tray on Friday and what did I discover?
That my tray was slightly melted. I went over to the VW dealer next door and asked the parts guy if they had any updated fuses. He knew exactly what I was talking about. He even looked at me puzzled and said "what do you need this for? I thought you had an A3? I told him about the issue and how this forum probably just saved me hundreds of dollars/hours of my free time trying to find a video on how to install a new tray on YouTube and asking a friend who has VagCom to spend an hour or so clearing codes. The fuse was a whole $1.20 and here is a picture of the two side by side.
You can even see on the left side of the fuse where the plastic was starting to melt on the fuse. I would suggest all of you(TFSI) guys at least take a minute or two and check your fuse. Well worth the $1.20 I'd say. Also thanks agian to all you posters! Collectively we have saved each other money, free time, and enough stress to last a lifetime.
:beer:
AG-


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

Got a part number for this VW replacement fuse? My local dealer is totally useless with questions so I will need to provide them with a part number and I am sure they will have no idea what I am talking about.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry receipt is in the glove box. I will check it tomorrow for a part number.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Fuse part # N-017-131-25


----------



## twoshort74 (Dec 31, 2015)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Fuse part # N-017-131-25


THANK YOU for this. I have no idea how much you saved me, but I'm sure it was a lot! The VW Dealer gave the fuse to me at no cost. 

Just for future searchers, my symptoms happened two weeks ago in my 2009 Audi A3. Bulb warning light came on and the front passenger (right) headlights - high and low - and corresponding fog light were out. Parking lights were fine. At the same time the rear left (drivers side) tail light was out (brake light was fine). I was pretty stressed about it because of how difficult electrical problems can be. I did some searching on my phone, but then it started working again so I gave up. It happened to me again on my way to work today so when I got to my desk I searched again and found this thread. I checked fuse F16 in the engine compartment and sure enough it was black and melted. I replaced it with the VW part number mentioned and the lights are working currently! Hopefully the fuse box is not melted enough and this will be along term solution. If it happens again I'll replace the box.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Everyone please read this*

So this just happened to me yesterday, after dealing with a flickering light on the passenger side randomly. whole side went out, and lost drivers tail. further inspection found the melted fuse, box, luckily still worked with another fuse (i took it out for now).
My roomate works for a VW dealer, and its clear this happens on alot of cars, GTI, Jetta and of course the tiguan which was recalled.

Here is the full VW documentation for it.

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM448392/RCRIT-13V569-5609.pdf

This should be a RECALL period. if the tiguan was recalled for the same issue, due to the SAME PARTS.
why is this not an issue??????

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM448392/RCRIT-13V569-5609.pdf


It also appears VW knows the issue affects other models using the EXACT same parts, but wont issue a voluntary recall for those vehicles, as the tiguan is 4x likely.
http://www.mlive.com/auto/index.ssf/2014/03/us_wont_seek_further_vw_recall.html


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

louiekaps said:


> I sent you a private message


only part of the thread that peaked my interest


----------



## DJKing (4 mo ago)

Hello guys i know it is an old post , but i have the same issue, and i cant find the updated fuse in Europe , is there anyone who can help me with this?


----------



## benforseter_21 (1 mo ago)

hwboi said:


> Was driving home the other night and my passenger headlight started going out. It would go out and then come back on. Instrumentation panel told me that the headlight was out along with passenger front turn signal.
> 
> Fast forward a few days, my entire set of front passenger lights are out (headlight, turn signal, fog light...LED DRL still works). I looked over the fuses but they seem to be OK...then again I don't know which fuse to look for.
> 
> I have a 2010 A3 Premium plus with titanium package. I'm wondering if maybe a wiring harness came loose. Does anyone have a copy of the electrical wiring diagram that I can take a look at? Or can you refer me to a good bentley type manual that I can purchase? I am a relatively new owner of this Audi and don't have a repair manual for it yet. Thanks!


verything was functional for 24hrs then back to multiple outages. I finally tracked down several threads describing this know issue. I replaced my F16 30A fuse during my lunch break and BINGO! All fixed! I'm very lucky that the damage was not to the extent shown above.




Speed Test​


----------



## Valleyforestdude (21 d ago)

Just found this thread and saved my bacon.. full right side out front and back. Used pic from above to locate fuse and sure enough darker than the night and melted. O'Reilly for 5 dollar part (figured get extra!) And we are good to go... thank you all and deeeefinitely subscribing to this forum!!! Merry Christmas to all 🤙🏾🎄


----------

